

4 reasons to skip the Express view rendering engine to gain speed and modularity - jguerrero
http://strongloop.com/strongblog/bypassing-express-view-rendering-for-speed-and-modularity/

======
mattschmulen
+1 on breaking out of a single “views” directory via a View Resolver. Coming
from mobile dev app architecture I always found it awkward. Maybe this is more
standard in web dev, but for iOS Android Mobile dev there is a much more
module convention expectation on View/Controller organization

